

Former head of risk for Morgan Stanley goes from $60M to $200K in three weeks - Pro_bity
http://www.tradersmagazine.com/news/buyside/with-only-200k-left-canarsie-hedge-fund-unwinds-113380-1.html

======
Pro_bity
Original WSJ article (paywalled) - [http://www.wsj.com/articles/canarsie-
hedge-fund-collapses-14...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/canarsie-hedge-fund-
collapses-1421964384)

